# Question for the men... How often do you need/want sex?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I'm very curious. I really would like to know how often you guys need/want sex from your wives/SO's?

What's the minimum per week or month?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

2-3 times a week would keep me happy as long as she wants it 2-3 times a week too.

If she`s putting out 2-3 times a week just to keep me happy but couldn`t care less herself I don`t want it at all.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Yes, I'm assuming the women want it as well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

What Tacoma said... 2-3x/wk perfect! Mine used to say she wanted it ALL the time, like daily, however that was nowhere close to realistic it was just a fantasy in her mind. For one she was often disappointed if it wasn't our typical 2 hour session (and she wanted to have time to do other things too), plus when I did want a quickie it was either inconvenient for her or she was never really into it (tired, cramps, yeast infection whatever excuse she had), nor wanted to just accomodate my desire to (because to her it was always about her), though I rarely pursued this really hard for fear it would build resentment - little did I know NOT pursuing sex more built even more resentment :/

However, to note, I was probably the cold one in the relationship, she was the hot one and she says I turned her down too often the first year or two. 2-3x ideal, our reality weekly the first couple years then degraded to bi-weekly, then monthly etc until is was a couple times only in that last year.


----------



## Shaggy

Only on days with ay in the name
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

tacoma said:


> 2-3 times a week would keep me happy as long as she wants it 2-3 times a week too.
> 
> If she`s putting out 2-3 times a week just to keep me happy but couldn`t care less herself I don`t want it at all.


BINGO. give that man a cigar.

but if she wanted it I'd probly want it everyday!and twice on sunday!


----------



## Trying2figureitout

Personally... everyday morning and night. (Men NEED to ejaculate 6 times per week to lessen their risk of prostate cancer... Dr Oz) That's 14...just want to make sure.

Reality... as much as I can get with my wife.
In other words a healthy balance between both of our sex drives. I do care about how she feels and want her to enjoy it also and not feel burdened.

In other words... monthly was too little over time (15 times a year avg). That was the PRIMARY cause our all of our current marriage issues.

As we are now recovering...

I'd be ecstatic with 2-3 times a month because of our work schedules.

If we were together all the time... 2-3 times weekly would be ideal and I believe workable.

Also.. QUALITY is way more important than QUANTITY.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Zero is fine.


----------



## SockPuppet

Once a day to once every other day is what I want.

2-3 per week will keep me a happy man.


----------



## square1

<---not a man but just curious by sex are you just referring to some v action or is oral included in these figures given?


----------



## Trying2figureitout

square1 said:


> <---not a man but just curious by sex are you just referring to some v action or is oral included in these figures given?


Men want any sex (Its our way of feeling emotionally and physically close) mostly v action...but o action and h action counts in a pinch. It's somewhat related to protecting the female from insemination from other males at the most primal level of evolution. That's also why you'll hear 2-3 times a week a lot. That means sperm is in their v always. That makes a man happy and feel the wife is satisfied and not likely to cheat at all.

I like knowing my stuff is inside my wife's V  it eases my mind totally. Can't wait for tomorrow or Saturday it'll be the first time for our "new" sex life after four months exactly without!

So the range for me is 1-10 days ideally. After 10 it becomes a mental issue. After 30 a HUGE MENTAL ISSUE (because of the female cycle). Men can't turn that off normally it is a primal urge. I know many women don't buy that... whatever you aren't a man! It's truth.

I stopped drinking, smoking pot, gambling, porn but cannot shut off my sex drive! I tried.
That is why so many marriages get stressed... women don't understand that undeniable aspect of men. They have no inkling of what starving their men sexually does to their mind. There is NO SUBSTITUTE for sex with your wife if you are in a committed marriage. 

They think its just sex...no biggie. Sex is huge for most husbands.
A woman can't possibly know how big a deal it is.

For two years straight... my sex life was on my waking mind 99.8% of the time (The .2% when we had sex 7 times in two years) . Even when I was doing other things half my brain was thinking about my lack of sex life. I'm surprised I still managed to thrive at work and raise my family. I strongly considered getting a divorce and leaving my two kids in a broken marriage. Also giving up my pets. That is how lack of sex affects men.

Now my mind is clear again because I strongly believe my sex life is fixed permanently. I put my wife "in charge" of getting lack of sex off my mind  she asked me on a date tomorrow  I'm happy again.

I'm going to go out on a limb with a scientific prediction.... most troubled/stressed marriages START down that path the moment when sex becomes less frequent than 2-3 times per week for an extended period of time.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Trying2figureitout said:


> That is why so many marriages get stressed... women don't understand that undeniable aspect of men. They have no inkling of what starving their men sexually does to their mind. There is NO SUBSTITUTE for sex with your wife if you are in a committed marriage.
> 
> They think its just sex...no biggie. Sex is huge for most husbands.
> A woman can't possibly know how big a deal it is.


This is true. I had NO IDEA how important sex actually was for a man until just a few months ago. We have been married 12 years.

Luckily for my husband, it's just as important to me too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

square1 said:


> <---not a man but just curious by sex are you just referring to some v action or is oral included in these figures given?


I was only thinking of the v action, but I do realize how important oral is too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl

Huh, I thought my husband was low drive because he's content with 2-3 times a week. Guess I was wrong, he's quite normal! lol

I guess I should stop comparing his sex drive now that he's in his early 40's, to what it was is his younger years.


----------



## OOE

Sadly, now that I'm in my mid-40's, my drive is around 4-5 times per week. Any more than that, and I have to work at it.


----------



## Soccerfan73

I'd prefer once a day. Honestly. But 2-3 times a week would be perfectly reasonable and I wouldn't be "frustrated" at all.


----------



## Lon

2-3 times is realistic and very satisfying, but don't get me wrong I'd love to be in a constant state of LM'ing. XW said she wanted daily, well then open up and be ready... what you want me to seduce you for 7 hours then 2 hours of foreplay first... what about my career, the dishes, the laundry, our son's supper? no thanks I have my own means of taking care of binness and it only takes me a few minutes. 

The funny thing is even though she said she wanted it daily and I said it was unrealistic, and even though she knows perfectly fine how to please herself, when things were sexless, from what I can tell she was maybe pleasing herself once a week or every other week, so obviously she didn't need a daily release she just wanted me to do all the work (or in her words "take the lead")


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

MAEPT10 said:


> I wish my wife were actively participating in a support group like this so she may get some other perspective from other women and even opinions from other men. This site helps me alot, I think it would help her.


 I think this site is a wonderful help. It's nice to hear all opinions. It helps me become a better wife to my husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ontheball

Trying2figureitout said:


> Men want any sex (Its our way of feeling emotionally and physically close) mostly v action...but o action and h action counts in a pinch. It's somewhat related to protecting the female from insemination from other males at the most primal level of evolution. That's also why you'll hear 2-3 times a week a lot. That means sperm is in their v always. That makes a man happy and feel the wife is satisfied and not likely to cheat at all.
> 
> I like knowing my stuff is inside my wife's V  it eases my mind totally. Can't wait for tomorrow or Saturday it'll be the first time for our "new" sex life after four months exactly without!



Interesting comment about your swimmers. Never really thought about it that way. I could totally see see that even for some women. My wife prefers me finishing inside her. The few times I didn't (simply because I was craving a little something different in bedroom) she tends to act a bit insecure afterwards.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle

tacoma said:


> 2-3 times a week would keep me happy as long as she wants it 2-3 times a week too.
> 
> If she`s putting out 2-3 times a week just to keep me happy but couldn`t care less herself I don`t want it at all.


Exactly this.


----------



## Dadof3

Trying2figureitout said:


> Men want any sex (Its our way of feeling emotionally and physically close) mostly v action...but o action and h action counts in a pinch. It's somewhat related to protecting the female from insemination from other males at the most primal level of evolution. That's also why you'll hear 2-3 times a week a lot. That means sperm is in their v always. That makes a man happy and feel the wife is satisfied and not likely to cheat at all.
> 
> I like knowing my stuff is inside my wife's V  it eases my mind totally. Can't wait for tomorrow or Saturday it'll be the first time for our "new" sex life after four months exactly without!
> 
> So the range for me is 1-10 days ideally. After 10 it becomes a mental issue. After 30 a HUGE MENTAL ISSUE (because of the female cycle). Men can't turn that off normally it is a primal urge. I know many women don't buy that... whatever you aren't a man! It's truth.
> 
> I stopped drinking, smoking pot, gambling, porn but cannot shut off my sex drive! I tried.
> That is why so many marriages get stressed... women don't understand that undeniable aspect of men. They have no inkling of what starving their men sexually does to their mind. There is NO SUBSTITUTE for sex with your wife if you are in a committed marriage.
> 
> They think its just sex...no biggie. Sex is huge for most husbands.
> A woman can't possibly know how big a deal it is.
> 
> For two years straight... my sex life was on my waking mind 99.8% of the time (The .2% when we had sex 7 times in two years) . Even when I was doing other things half my brain was thinking about my lack of sex life. I'm surprised I still managed to thrive at work and raise my family. I strongly considered getting a divorce and leaving my two kids in a broken marriage. Also giving up my pets. That is how lack of sex affects men.
> 
> Now my mind is clear again because I strongly believe my sex life is fixed permanently. I put my wife "in charge" of getting lack of sex off my mind  she asked me on a date tomorrow  I'm happy again.
> 
> *I'm going to go out on a limb with a scientific prediction.... most troubled/stressed marriages START down that path the moment when sex becomes less frequent than 2-3 times per week for an extended period of time.*


My W would NOT be happy to see me agreeing with the highlighted / bolded part of your statement, but I have to whole heartedly agree. My body resonates at that frequency even before I read it! It shocked me to read that statement in MMSLP because its exactly how my body is keyed. W thinks its all in my head - but it is true! Funny how woman have traditionally gotten the benefit of the doubt regarding their biology / cycles. W expressed a lot of doubt that men have their own biology and cycles to contend with.

W might be coming around (maybe). She mentioned the other day watching a show where a transgendering female received a shot of testosterone to start transitioning her to male hood. This person was totally flabbergasted with how sexually charged she felt with that testosterone flowing through her veins and said - I don't know how men manage to keep it in control if T is flooding around in their veins all the time.


----------



## Dadof3

ontheball said:


> Interesting comment about your swimmers. Never really thought about it that way. I could totally see see that even for some women. My wife prefers me finishing inside her. The few times I didn't (simply because I was craving a little something different in bedroom) she tends to act a bit insecure afterwards.


Have to agree with that too! W feels cheated if the swimmers go anywhere else but inside.


----------



## Trying2figureitout

Dadof3 said:


> My W would NOT be happy to see me agreeing with the highlighted / bolded part of your statement, but I have to whole heartedly agree. My body resonates at that frequency even before I read it! It shocked me to read that statement in MMSLP because its exactly how my body is keyed. W thinks its all in my head - but it is true! Funny how woman have traditionally gotten the benefit of the doubt regarding their biology / cycles. W expressed a lot of doubt that men have their own biology and cycles to contend with.
> 
> W might be coming around (maybe). She mentioned the other day watching a show where a transgendering female received a shot of testosterone to start transitioning her to male hood. This person was totally flabbergasted with how sexually charged she felt with that testosterone flowing through her veins and said - I don't know how men manage to keep it in control if T is flooding around in their veins all the time.



I think the only way us men control that testosterone is because we have intellect... we realize that there is a downside to forcing our wives into that frequency just to satisfy us.

Like other posters said I'd love 2-3 times per week IF my wife wants that too,

I think we all are that way to a point....but when your wife (like mine) starts the several month between junk... something has to give. At that point I'm not agreeable to marriage anymore. Nope homey don't play dat.

The way I coped was masturbation if needed. It's sad that many marriages cause a husband to have to resort to that... no substitute but it helps. I will accept 2-3+ a month just because of our work schedule difference. My wife needs sex she just doesn't quite realize it yet... maybe tonight. She took a 5-hour energy!


----------



## square1

Trying2figureitout said:


> That is why so many marriages get stressed... women don't understand that undeniable aspect of men. They have no inkling of what starving their men sexually does to their mind. There is NO SUBSTITUTE for sex with your wife if you are in a committed marriage.
> 
> They think its just sex...no biggie. Sex is huge for most husbands.
> A woman can't possibly know how big a deal it is.


Oh i think it is a biggie. 



> I'm going to go out on a limb with a scientific prediction.... most troubled/stressed marriages START down that path the moment when sex becomes less frequent than 2-3 times per week for an extended period of time.


I agree with this. When sex with my husband dropped to once a week due to his constant porn viewing and masturbating (I'm talking like 4x/day) we started having a lot of problems. I got so tired of it i told him I was leavingcause I wasn't going to be his roommate he occasionally bangs. I dealt with it for several months and just couldn't take it any more.

Now that he has stopped looking at porn and the masturbating has dropped significantly (maybe once every other week, he now invites me to watch if i am physically unable to have sex) we are now having sex 5-6 a week plus I give a bj just about every other day. We are both very happy now.


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros

To be perfectly honest, I have sex less than once a week. Maybe once in 10 days.


----------



## YupItsMe

I need to drop a load almost daily but I prefer intercourse at least 3 times per week. Here is my schedukle of preference

1. BJ with wifes azz or puzzy in my hand Id love it daily
2. HJ with wifes azz or puzzy in my hand 1-2x per wk
3. Intercourse 3x+ per wk
4. Masterbation with wifes azz or puzzy in my other hand 1x per wk
5. Masterbation solo 1x per wk

If you care I like the BJ because I dont have to do anything at all. Pure relaxing pleasure

HJ sort of the same reason but its nowhere near as good as a BJ

Masterbation because I dont have any hassles with my wife

Intercourse is always best when my wifes wants it bad. 

Other times is great too but nothing under the sun beats a horny wife as long as shes faithful.


----------



## Lon

yupitsme, not that I'm offended or saying you should be or anything but thats a whole lot of TMI going on there. Do you enjoy writing that much detail into your posts? A little fetish/exhibitionism going on maybe?


----------



## square1

YupItsMe said:


> I need to drop a load almost daily but I prefer intercourse at least 3 times per week. Here is my schedukle of preference
> 
> 1. BJ with wifes azz or puzzy in my hand Id love it daily
> 2. HJ with wifes azz or puzzy in my hand 1-2x per wk
> 3. Intercourse 3x+ per wk
> 4. Masterbation with wifes azz or puzzy in my other hand 1x per wk
> 5. Masterbation solo 1x per wk
> 
> If you care I like the BJ because I dont have to do anything at all. Pure relaxing pleasure
> 
> HJ sort of the same reason but its nowhere near as good as a BJ
> 
> Masterbation because I dont have any hassles with my wife
> 
> Intercourse is always best when my wifes wants it bad.
> 
> Other times is great too but nothing under the sun beats a horny wife as long as shes faithful.


This seems extremely acceptable and if this is what my husband wanted/needed I see no problem in providing it. Actually this is pretty close to us now with the exception of #5 he is trying no masturbation and just coming to me for all his sexual urges. So far I have no complaints and neither does he.


----------



## YupItsMe

Lon said:


> yupitsme, not that I'm offended or saying you should be or anything but thats a whole lot of TMI going on there. Do you enjoy writing that much detail into your posts? A little fetish/exhibitionism going on maybe?


No. I wanted to be as helpful to the OP as possible. Im not trying to be gross or get attention. Most of my posts are very detailed. I thrive on detail throughout my life. 

In reading the other responses, I felt detail was missing including the TYPE of sex. 

It is only to be helpful. Check my other posts and you will find equal detail. I value honesty and specifics because without them too much misunderstanding takes place. 

BTW I am a business owner and spent much of my professional career as a trainer so explaining details comes very natural to me and I place a very high value on them.

Thank you for noticing the level of care I take to be accurate.


----------



## nice777guy

Trying2figureitout said:


> So the range for me is 1-10 days ideally. After 10 it becomes a mental issue.


I used to find myself getting irritable in almost every way around the 14 day mark. After 10-14 days without - its very much both a physical and mental issue.

Sex - for me/us was oral or intercourse - although in recent years, my wife's desire for intercourse increased.

Ideal would likely be 2 times a week of the more intimate, take your time kind of stuff - and maybe 2 times of "get 'er done" kinda sex!


----------



## LFC

6-8 times a week would be good,when my relationship with my wife was at it's best it was more like 3-4


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

YupItsMe said:


> No. I wanted to be as helpful to the OP as possible. Im not trying to be gross or get attention. Most of my posts are very detailed.


Thank you. . I appreciate the detailed post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm very curious. I really would like to know how often you guys need/want sex from your wives/SO's?
> 
> What's the minimum per week or month?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I knew we were going to be doing it within the next 2-3 days I could be patient and wait for her. After 3 days I start to get cranky. If we are on vacation I don't see why we couldn't do it more than once a day.

For me, I receive that deep emotional love through sex. Not that I don't feel loved otherwise but I mean that full acceptance and affirmation that I am her husband--I am desired by her. When we go months without I begin to question if she really loves me.


----------



## Trying2figureitout

committed_guy said:


> If I knew we were going to be doing it within the next 2-3 days I could be patient and wait for her. After 3 days I start to get cranky. If we are on vacation I don't see why we couldn't do it more than once a day.
> 
> For me, I receive that deep emotional love through sex. Not that I don't feel loved otherwise but I mean that full acceptance and affirmation that I am her husband--I am desired by her. When we go months without I begin to question if she really loves me.


..and I really start to question whether I really love her!


----------



## sinnister

2 per week in the winter.

up to 5 times per week in the summer.


----------



## Trickster

tacoma said:


> 2-3 times a week would keep me happy as long as she wants it 2-3 times a week too.
> 
> If she`s putting out 2-3 times a week just to keep me happy but couldn`t care less herself I don`t want it at all.


I am with you 100 % 

I think my wife has sex only to try to make me happy. She is not actually there. It really makes me sad. at the end of the day though, I just need to get relief.

I would like it every day as long as she enjoyed it. Why bother otherwise!


----------



## Arnold

Are you referring to it being with another person?


----------



## CalifGuy

Minimum I have sex with my wife is about 4x a week. On average, it is probably 5x a week. Typically, I would say it is intercourse about 3x a week (mostly preceded by fellatio), while a couple times a week it is either just fellatio or a handjob. Cunnilingus probably occurs about 3x a week, although I'd gladly do it daily if provided the opportunity.

I get very agitated if I don't have sex for more than a couple days while I tend to be very agreeable and easy to get along with providing my sexual needs are met.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Arnold said:


> Are you referring to it being with another person?


Yes, with your wife/SO. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barth

I suspect most men secretly hope for sex most of the time...


----------



## Handy

*Trying2figureitout from 20011
I stopped drinking, smoking pot, gambling, porn but cannot shut off my sex drive! I tried.
That is why so many marriages get stressed... women don't understand that undeniable aspect of men. They have no inkling of what starving their men sexually does to their mind. 
They think its just sex...no biggie. Sex is huge for most husbands.
A woman can't possibly know how big a deal it is.

Men want any sex (Its our way of feeling emotionally and physically close) mostly v action...*

+1

I know the above was posted in 2011 but it still applies for many men.


----------



## Volunteer86

Great topic...For me it depends I think about it daily and want it bad in the morning and afternoon when I am at work, but at night time I am so stressed and tired we do it maybe 1-2 times a month (I know its terrible) as I said in my other post my wife could have it daily and crave for more. I wish we could do it at least twice a week. I know it still wouldn't be enough for her but maybe it would satisfy her a little. I would like to see what the ladies would say about this topic.


----------



## uhtred

Thread from 2011. Might make sense to start a new one


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

.. how 'bout a "it depends?"

On what? 

What form does the sex take. 

Given the same ol' same ol', I'd find 2 - 3x/week to be about as satisfying as it gets. 

Were we willing to mix it up a bit, I could claim full satisfaction at about twice that rate.


----------



## Mr. Nail

You know when you aren't in a committed relationship, or rather when the commitment of the relationship is in doubt, You really don't want it with her. 
to directly answer the poll, I don't need sex. With the proper medications, surgery, or diet, I can knock my desire down to zilch. I want sex every 36 hours, when I'm healthy. It's been that way from 15 to 50.
Currently I don't give a fig, because she doesn't. Like OP she is worried. I'm not sure why getting what she wants is worrying her.


----------



## *Deidre*

I asked my husband and he said, ''every day.''  

We have sex nearly every day. On the weekends, it's more spontaneous if he doesn't have to work. (he's a police officer, so he might not always be home when I'm home)


----------



## Ynot

When I was younger I thought about it all the time. When I was married I wanted it more than my wife was ever willing to try. We would go for 4 to 6 weeks and it didn't bother her at all. I used to start getting grumpy after a week, which was then her excuse for not having sex. Even when I tried to talk about it, it was always "I can't even believe you are keeping track of it!" At one point she even told me that she was just too busy to even think about it. Which really drove a nail into the coffin of the relationship, She was too busy even to think about doing the one thing in life you were supposed to only enjoy with your spouse? Anyways post divorce I thought about it all the time and had no one to enjoy it with. Now three years out, that feeling has waned and now if I get it 2 or 3 times a week I am fine, but even that frequency hasn't been met. More often it is one or two times a week and then usually bunched together on just the weekend.


----------



## MrsHolland

Volunteer86 said:


> Great topic...For me it depends I think about it daily and want it bad in the morning and afternoon when I am at work, but at night time I am so stressed and tired we do it maybe 1-2 times a month (I know its terrible) as I said in my other post my wife could have it daily and crave for more. I wish we could do it at least twice a week. I know it still wouldn't be enough for her but maybe it would satisfy her a little. *I would like to see what the ladies would say about this topic*.


I'm a lady, a very lovely one at that.

We have sex about 10 times per week which pretty much suits both our needs/wants, this has not really changed since day one which 6 1/2 years ago. I am 50, he is mid 50's, we rock  

I thrive on his HD and find it super sexy.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

MrsHolland said:


> I'm a lady, a very lovely one at that.
> 
> We have sex about 10 times per week which pretty much suits both our needs/wants, this has not really changed since day one which 6 1/2 years ago. I am 50, he is mid 50's, we rock
> 
> I thrive on his HD and find it super sexy.


It's wonderful you found each other. Few are so lucky.


----------



## uhtred

Well, since the thread is alive again. 
I'd be happy with 2-7 times per week, with 3/week about optimal.


----------



## aine

tacoma said:


> 2-3 times a week would keep me happy as long as she wants it 2-3 times a week too.
> 
> If she`s putting out 2-3 times a week just to keep me happy but couldn`t care less herself I don`t want it at all.


How do you know she is just putting out?


----------



## aine

Something I asked my H a while ago. He said he wanted it at least 3 times a week. I know we were averaging 2-3 times a week but he thought it was less? 
Anyway taking into considering his travelling for work, prorated it is far more.


----------



## GuyInColorado

I like it every night and most mornings (when time permits)


----------



## anonmd

aine said:


> Something I asked my H a while ago. He said he wanted it at least 3 times a week. I know we were averaging 2-3 times a week but he thought it was less?
> Anyway taking into considering his travelling for work, prorated it is far more.


Prorated?:grin2:

Make it up if you miss a few days .

I'd say once or twice on the weekend and once or twice during the week. That means 3-4 times a week NOT twice a week <g>. I think the female brain tends to drop the 'or' part and pick up on the minimum number. I've said minimum once a week which seems to get translated to 4 times in a month no more than once per year, never more than once in a week and rarely more than 2 weekends in a row.


----------



## Volunteer86

MrsHolland said:


> I'm a lady, a very lovely one at that.
> 
> We have sex about 10 times per week which pretty much suits both our needs/wants, this has not really changed since day one which 6 1/2 years ago. I am 50, he is mid 50's, we rock
> 
> I thrive on his HD and find it super sexy.[
> 
> Wow MrsHolland that is awesome..Good for you guys!


----------



## Dannip

Every day to every other day.

Lots of variety and creativity.


----------



## Jamie296

Dannip said:


> Every day to every other day.
> 
> Lots of variety and creativity.


My wife and i are an every day couple. We rarely miss a day, which is great. 
We do it all in foreplay and mix it up with any new positions or we get creative. My wife is 35 and i am 39. We've been married for about 5 years.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Satya

Odo says that when he was in his 20s he wanted it 3x a day. 

Now that he's 52, he's quite satisfied with 2-3x a week. If I'm I'm ovulating it can turn up to 4 or 5x / week. I'm happy with our frequency, too.


----------



## Rooster2015

Me two times per week. Me 62yrs her 52yrs. She's happy with once every four days.


----------



## Jayg14

I need 2-3 orgasms a week. I prefer to have those with a woman. I certainly will take more, but that is what I need.


----------



## Chris Taylor

I'd like to have sex 2-3 times per week. If I don't have it that often, then I'm masturbating 7x per week. Masturbation just takes the edge off and isn't a substitute for actual intimacy.


----------



## Married but Happy

Daily, or more, works for me/us. Occasionally we'll miss a day, and other days we'll go three rounds, but on average it's about daily or a bit more.


----------



## EllisRedding

I would be happy with 2-3x per week on average (some weeks more, some weeks less). Not something I ever really needed daily, and I have found I can go quite some time without as well lol.


----------



## Taxman

We have had this discussion, and have concluded that we are desirous of doing it every day. Problem is that we are in our 60's, and although the sex organs are up for it, the knees, legs and arms need a day off. Therefore, we are going at it every other day. Of course, when we are on vacation or are feeling a bit friskier, that quickly goes to every day.


----------



## Luvher4life

The zombie has arisen! Good subject, though.

I am almost 56, and my wife turns 52 later this year. We still have sex almost every day. I'd say we have always been HD, so 5 to 6 times a week is a need at this point. Seeing as we've been married for over 20-1/2 years, I don't foresee that changing any time soon. My wife is in full menopause now, and her drive is through the roof. Needless to say, the sex has continually gotten better throughout our marriage. I see that trend continuing for the foreseeable future.


----------



## JustAFamilyMan

3-5 times per week. Being "wanted" 24/7 though. In fact, the amount can go way down if the want is there, and if the want isn't there, I want nothing to do with it. Also, this is close to my most depressing thread on this forum. Right now it's maybe every other month.


----------

